

Google to invest in SpaceX - koendeschacht
http://uk.businessinsider.com/google-to-invest-in-spacex-2015-1?r=US

======
jacquesm
> A source close to the alleged deal says Google "has agreed to value SpaceX
> north of $10 billion."

And whatsapp was valued at double that. Something is very wrong.

~~~
mehrdada
> Something is very wrong.

...with your valuation methodology being realistic. A small value multiplied
by a big number can still end up very big.

